# GFS mit 8 Slot Streamer



## Blackhawk50000 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber da mein anliegen hauptsächlich mit viel Hardeware zu tun hat, versuchs ichs einfach mal!

Also, in meiner Firma wollen wir nun (endlich) ein richtiges Backupsystem einführen. Streamer mit 8 Slots (7 + reinigungsband) ist bereits vorhanden.

Software: Arcserve ist ebenfalls da.

Bänder: Genügend.

Nun die Fragen:

Wie muss ich die Bänder in den Streamer legen, wann muss ich sie tauschen, wann kann ich welches Band wieder verwenden, wenn ich einen Routationsplan habe, der Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag eine zuwachssicherung macht, und Freitags eine Vollsicherung erstellt?

Was passiert, wenn für eine Sicherung ein Band nicht ausreicht? Wie gehe ich in diesem Fall vor?


Mir fallen keine Fragen weiter ein, aber wenn ihr bei der (hoffentlich verständlichen) Antwort, noch weitere Tipps und Hinweise habt, dann wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße
Blackahwk50000


----------

